# guianacara dacrya spawned!



## jamntoast3 (May 15, 2015)

I recently picked up a few wc guianacara dacrya and the other day I noticed them spawning on a log in the tank. Pretty excited as they are pretty small still. The couple that laid the eggis is my largest at about 2.5", so I wasn't quite expecting anything yet. Also they didn't eat the eggs, which I expected they would. Here are some pics.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Congratulations. I hope you are able to raise the spawn. Very nice looking fish.

Andy


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## jamntoast3 (May 15, 2015)

Narwhal72 said:


> Congratulations. I hope you are able to raise the spawn. Very nice looking fish.
> 
> Andy


thanks guys, they are a subtly good looking fish is what i'd call them. they are kind of drab but when you have them under good light they have a nice shine to them and are chubby little guys. I really like them. i'm debating if I will try to keep fry or not. I am trying to scale down my tanks and trying to do less maintenance these days but they are pretty interesting, might have to. I also had some uaru a. spawn recently so these guys might get bumped out of the running by those fry.


----------



## jamntoast3 (May 15, 2015)

Here's a video I took a bit ago from the last spawn that I finally uploaded. 



I actually have free swimming fry now but the hang out behind a log and I can't get a good shot of them. Ill post a video or some pics when I can.


----------



## jamntoast3 (May 15, 2015)

Here is a (crappy) pic I got this morning before work


----------



## jamntoast3 (May 15, 2015)

Here is a pic from before they hatched, you can see some breeding colour, there is an orange patch on the "chin" of the mother


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Cool video! Saving fry?


----------



## jamntoast3 (May 15, 2015)

Right now I'm just letting nature take its course, I think I will eventually, but I've just got too much on the go in my fish room at present.


----------



## jamntoast3 (May 15, 2015)

So these cichlids seem to have no qualms breeding in captivity. I have another female guarding wigglers. I suspect it's the same male the fathered both my spawns as he's been the only one able to get near the nest. Busy guy. Here's a pic of the new mother, I tried to get the wigglers but they are in a hole in the log she's next to. 
These are the fry that have survived so far
And here's a fts
And the male is the big guy behind the plant here


----------

